# Camping around buena vista



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

On the river, ruby mountain right at the start of browns. The river runners property is also nice and has hot little tourists and raft guides running around. Up stream there is lots of dispersed camping above the frog rock area off of Co rd 375, go up the hill a ways. A little out of the way is the St Elmo area up chalk creek canyon or cotton wood lake up you guessed it, cotton wood canyon.

If all else fails there's a decent KOA.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Last year at paddle fest they arranged camping in a large field next to the park. The first night everyone camped in the park, but cops were waking people up telling them to move to the field and warnings were given for those who didn't. 

BLM camping at Brown's Takeout, dispersed camping all over the valley.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Blm land at browns creek! Lots of free camping found in this area. Halfway between bv and salida on west side of the hwy

Also there is some really scenic camping on clear creek of ark. Check it out.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Tons of free camping just outside of BV. 
Take Colorado Ave north from E Main St in BV. Turn right just before tunnels into 4 mile Rec area. Thousands of acres of public lands, and about 4 miles from BV

You can not camp in BV, there is an ordinance against that. Here is a link for some other ideas for this weekend. 

BuenaVistaColorado.org Chamber of Commerce


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Also if you want a campsite that is a easy walk/bike to south main or down town BV - as soon as you walk across the bridge at the top of the playpark you are on BLM land and can camp where ever you like.. I would go a bit upstream to avoid the trail and be discrete.. A camp fire will likely draw out the local officals.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Check out Hechla Junction! Its the Browns take out area but its nice. We have stayed there twice and always love it.


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

A beautiful spot with a great view is off HWY 285 just past Johnson's Village. Turn left on CR 304 or 305 (I can't remember which) and follow the road back and up.


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

There is plenty of dispersed camping outside of BV of CR 371 (not 375) which is along the numbers portion of the river. Must have fire pan/groover if you are camping in that area. Probably will be fairly busy during paddlefest but it's free. There are also several pay sites w/toilets/firepans/etc that are available through Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area. Railroad Bridge outside of BV is numbers takeout/fractions put in; Ruby Mountain is browns put in and hecla junction is browns take out. You can get reservations for those sites here: Colorado State Park

Enjoy.

Zach.


----------

